# San Diego Bike Route Maps



## bertsdirt (May 25, 2007)

Hi All,
Union Tribune has an article today about bike routes in the San Diego area. Thought this might be of interest for planning new rides.
http://www.signonsandiego.com/weblo...0/may/14/cycling-around-san-diego-theres-map/


----------

